# Houdini 3/17/2011 - 5/14/2016



## JimD (May 14, 2016)

Unfortunately, after a week of intensive care, Houdini journeyed to the meadow by the Bridge today.
I already miss her terribly.
Found by someone as an abandoned bunny in a park and bought to us to care for, she added such a joy to our lives for the past five years. 

We'll see you on the other side, sweet Dini.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 15, 2016)

So sorry for your loss. I hate when I see new postings here, but it comes to all of us and all we have are the memories. I have to re-visit one of my earliest postings here in a couple of days too. Binky free Houdini, you are missed and were greatly loved.:cry1:


----------

